# Khayra world and everything in it



## Lunaairis (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi! I noticed this section was for fantasy art so I thought I'd post some stuff from my WIP. 

here is a collection of random doodles and things that I have drawn up for my alien/fantasy world of Khayra. Its a Desert-esque planet with two suns (one red, and one yellow)  and a single moon. 

*The Main character* of my WIP is named Tempest Fy'sefenta (Tempest being his first name.) He is a native of the planet Khayra and lives in the small mining and farming town of Syra, with is his adopted father/protector/teacher Arborokko. 

*A ruler of a tezre community is called a Dry*. Its a partial joke as the story revolves around collecting water, and the area in which the story takes place is a large desert.

*How nobles eat!*- tezre nobles are taught to eat using a thimble-like forks and knives The sketch demonstrates how they are used.

*Tezre ride a creature that's called a Vashe*. Similar to a camel, a vashe keeps large amounts of water in organs underneath its body shell. Tezre use this creature to travel long distances, pull their wagons, or  till the fields. 

*Sashyryen*-Are a snake people from the south west. They are a rare sight in the Arnarase desert, but when they are seen you know they will have something valuable for sale. The Sashyryens with the shortest tails are cast out from their society and usually become merchants or travelers. 

*Tezre city home*- I have always imagined their homes (although medieval in most technology) would appear like our homes but with that old Damascus clay building feel. I have quite a few sketches exploring these designs.

*MONEY!!!!*- Tezre currency is referred to as Keys or Links (like Bucks or Dollars.) and instead of sitting in purses or wallets, tezre keep their Keys on rings or chains. Sometimes they will keep their Key's in a bag but usually its on rings or chains.  The rich tezre like to flaunt their cash and wear it as jewelry while the even richer can afford to have other men or woman be covered in the stuff.  Gold is really common on Khayra, so it is used in the most common of currency and in most jewelry. 









Here is some of my map making at work. This is the area of the world my WIP takes place in. Nothing in this map is final, I'm likely to change where things are,  names or terrain. 

*Dhanphyrye*- A holy city state in the desert where it is said the goddess of water fell asleep several thousands years ago. The city has a famous wall that goes all the way around the large lake to keep invaders out. People believe the lake is holy because there doesn't appear to be any way water can go in or out but the water is always clean. 

*I.S.S. Water Lily*- a space ship that crash landed 200 years ago, humans have settled here hoping to repair the ship and go back to the paradise known as "earth"







 Well that's some of my stuff. If you want to see more I don't mind sharing.  ^^


----------



## Jabrosky (Mar 28, 2013)

Both the creature designs and the map are awesome, and I rather like the exotic desert feel your world has.


----------



## ThomasCardin (Mar 29, 2013)

Love the jet-black female character at the bottom. She looks like she would be fun to follow in a story.


----------



## Lunaairis (Mar 29, 2013)

ThomasCardin said:


> Love the jet-black female character at the bottom. She looks like she would be fun to follow in a story.



Thank you! She was actually just a small sketch in order to display what Twylytyan Fashion is like. I host a Roleplaying game that takes place in this world so I have a bunch of sketches that are related to Fashion.  Everyone who plays the game are artists so they are always asking me what clothing should look like so they can draw their characters in it and stuff. 
 I may make here a character though, I rather like her too.


----------



## Lunaairis (Mar 29, 2013)

*Some gods*

Here are some holy text-ish looking pictures of gods.

*Settsidretta*- God of Creation, change, darkness, balance, wisdom, and fatherhood. He is represented by the moon.






*Solash*- Goddess of Light, Beauty, creation, sex and passion. 
 This is a really old drawing of her and I can't seem to find my more recent sketch which also includes her sister.
Solash is the yellow sun. While Amettsy (her twin sister) is the red sun.  








*Zasryo*- God of Chaos, Illusions, Chaotic dreams and is jester of the gods.
 his personality is that of Sheogorath, only that one can NOT hold a conversation with him.  Chaos is considered neither good nor evil.


----------



## Lunaairis (Jul 9, 2013)

this isn't from my main WIP its from a comic i'm slowly creating.  He is Michael and has gone by the name Horus several times when visiting earth. 

Angels exist in this world and they are a race of soldiers,spies, assassin's and conquerors. They are servants only to god's and their whims. they hail from the Overworld an instance of the universe that is so different then ours no creature from here could exist there. Angels are made of seemingly nothing they have no true flesh or bones they are made of magic and can appear as anything they wish.  The Midworld though (our universe) has a weird way of reading their "code" and so angels appear as humanoids with two pairs of wings when they enter the Midworld for the first time. they can keep this form or change when ever they like.


Halo's are pretty cool, they are like Ipods XD here is an example of a page I did a long time ago.


----------



## Jess A (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice artwork! I like the concept of the Khayra natives, almost like lizard people from the drawings - can you tell us a bit more about them?


----------



## Lunaairis (Jul 12, 2013)

They appear very similar to reptiles in many ways but they are mammals. 

them: 
Tezre stand between 6'5"-7'6'. They have a wide range of skin colors from a desert gold to a muddy black, and blue. Eyes can be; red, blue, purple, gold or    They live to around 200 earth years and spend most of their time in their home settlement, taking care of animals, sowing crops or drawing. Tezre love the arts, and visual is their favorite medium. Learning to read or write is very easy for them and at an early age all Tezre are taught either by their parents, siblings or neighbors.  

World:
Khayra circles two suns in perfect balance, one red (Amettsy) and one yellow(Solash) and has one moon (Settsudretta). A year is divided into 5 seasons; Great winds, Birth, Burning, Rebirth and Ending.  Burning is their shortest season with the hottest weather, and most things are only done at night.  While Ending is their Coldest season and usually when wars are fought.  Every so often the North wind blows and sandstorms come with it, but when the south wind blows rain comes with it. (So it's considered a good omen when the south wind blows.)  There are two continents, the Old world and the New World; which is far larger than the old world. 
The planet is heavy with minerals, gold is considered far more common than wood. 

History:

Tezre are one of the 3 Sapient species which exists on Khayra. They have come to rule both the old world and the new. A very difficult thing to accomplish because they have an inborn fear of oceans with good reasons to.  The oceans of Khayra are home to gigantic creatures which sink a majority of ships that try to cross them. Eventually they succeeded in getting ships across the ocean and back so for a short time they were able to colonize the New world, but that soon fell apart and the tezre found themselves divided. 
Those living in the Old world began to create energy, better communication, as well as superior transportation but their fear of the ocean still leads them to not cross it much. 
 While in the New world technology changes very, very slowly and due to the two great mountain ranges as well as the Arnarase Desert , all of the New world is stuck in a Medieval-like period.

(hmmm I hope I got everything...)


----------



## Jess A (Jul 12, 2013)

It all sounds very intriguing. Looking forward to more artwork


----------



## Lunaairis (Jul 15, 2013)

Here's a poster I made of a friends character for her birthday. His names Kayryn and he's a bard XD.


----------



## Jess A (Jul 15, 2013)

Very cool! Love the fashion designs as well.


----------



## Lunaairis (Sep 9, 2013)

I've been working on another depiction of their gods. These two are the Twin Sun's of Khayra. The blonde one is Solash and the Red one is Ametsy. Solash represents chaotic change, things like sex and beauty fall into her realm. While Ametsy represents gradual change, love and art fall into her realm.


----------



## uknowitbeb (Jan 15, 2014)

This all sounds so unique and interesting. The world is so alien, yet in a way I can see myself really being invested in it. Do you plan on writing stories set in it?


----------



## Lunaairis (Jan 16, 2014)

Yup. Not several stories. At the moment its only one story. Even though I've invested so much time into world building I still only have one story I want to tell in this world.


----------



## JRFLynn (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow this is great! Beautiful artwork and nice concepts! *_nudge, nudge._* Hurry and write the story, it cool


----------



## Lunaairis (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey its been a while since I posted any more of pictures for this world. So here is a tezre merchant riding a small vashe/ or forestash depending on where in the world they are from.


----------



## TheMirrorMage (Jan 22, 2014)

I like the earth tie-in, I had wanted to do that and base it loosely on the Cortez/Aztec scenario. Bringing plagues etc.


----------



## Jabrosky (Jan 22, 2014)

I like the camel-like creature!


----------



## Lunaairis (Jan 22, 2014)

TheMirrorMage said:


> I like the earth tie-in, I had wanted to do that and base it loosely on the Cortez/Aztec scenario. Bringing plagues etc.




yeah I had played with a similar idea. But I soon realized that's not what I wanted to do with the story.


----------



## Lunaairis (Feb 3, 2014)

Its been a while so here are some more sketches.

*I.S.S WaterLily *
Here in the remains of the great human spaceship that crashed landed on the alien world of Khayra, is a bustling Marketplace. Even though the ship has little hope of being fully repaired. Humans still crowd its halls living in it like their ancestors had.
 The market level was once home to a cafeteria, green grocer, general goods and a few top of the line clothing stores but has long since been converted into the grand bazaar of the human settlement. Both Tezre and humans trade here, and goods from all over the New world make their way to this place. 

Due to no regulations Tezre may sometimes be sold as slaves here. Although its not often due to the current Captain being against slavery. (He has trouble convincing the court to abolish their slave market.)


----------



## Lunaairis (Feb 4, 2014)

A test render of their money. I still need to figure out the engravings on one and play with the lighting a little more. Anyway. Gold is considered the least valuable of their coins. (A single key is about the size of your index finger.)


----------



## Jabrosky (Feb 4, 2014)

^ Nice render. Did anything in particular inspire the shape of those coins?


----------



## Lunaairis (Feb 4, 2014)

The idea formed after I came across some really cool ancient chinese currency that looked like blunt knives. Wiki has a page on them. (Knife money - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)  I though the currency really fit the exotic kind of feel my world has.  So I decided to mix it with what I knew about currency.

Their coins are similar to weights, one would use on a scale. That way when a tezre would go to buy something, they could measure what they wanted with the number of " gold keys" it weighed. Eventually this kind of went out of fashion and they standardized a value for a "steel Key" being equal to 50 lbs of grains.  Anything less is between 1-20 "gold key's."

The crystal in the middle is used to show the one receiving the key that its not a counterfeit.  As its clear and allows one to see the layers that make up the key. The crystal is blue (Tezre blood is blue) on "gold keys"(GK) indicating that its the coin of the people. If you are a lower paid person living on this world. You will be dealing with GK on a daily basis, and will maybe once a month have a Steel key in your hands and would would only ever dream of seeing a Fossil key.

But yeah that's pretty much all my reasoning, and explaining and stuff. yeah.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Feb 22, 2014)

really nice stuff here.  I love the thought you put into the clothing and the sketches are so nice with the perspective you have.  Seriously neat work.  I cheat and use photographs for inspiration because I don't draw often and I never really got the hang of perspective.


----------



## Bangladeath (May 30, 2014)

This is great, How'd you do the map?


----------



## Lunaairis (May 30, 2014)

I used photoshop, created a bunch of repeating textures for the dunes,water and grass. Some could even be considered marshes. for the mountains I took one of Photoshop's preset brushes and applied a bevel/emboss to the layer style.
here's some screenshots so you can see how great this stuff is for quick mountains.












The water is just two layers of rendered clouds and a blue gradient. its pretty easy to do.


----------



## Jabrosky (May 31, 2014)

I should try that bevel/emboss technique myself on one of my maps.


----------

